
Trump's Coronavirus Calendar - Alex3917
https://therecount.com/watch/trump-coronavirus-calendar/2645515793
======
throwaway_4499
Circa 2010: Hackernews was used to discuss hot new technology and folks share
their learnings and research work.

2020: Hackernews is a place where folks share and discuss politics.

Instead of siding with one or the other, lets think about how we could help
fix this.

~~~
dang
People have been posting complaints about politics on HN since long before
2010. They were also complaining about HN turning into Reddit before it was
even called Hacker News. Some of these perceptions are perennial.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17014869](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17014869)

------
curiousDog
What a great ad for the Biden campaign.

